# Where Can I Get Auto Glym Air-Con Sanitizer From?



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Tried ordering this a few times online but no one can post it to a BT postcode as its an aerosol, so wondering if anyone knows where I can pick this up from locally?


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Halfords or a rep will have it


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

If you have no luck locally we can ship it to NI but it'll have to be sent via a courier as Royal Mail won't carry it.

Not very cost effective if buying just the one item but combined with a few bits makes better value for money! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazon.. Search B003ULXB0W


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

Motorsport and spares in ballymena Curtiz


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

J M Motor Factors
Moira Rd Lisburn, County Antrim BT28 2EJ
028 9266 3011
Auto Parts Store


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

I know the threads a bit old but this might help someone else out? You can get the Einszett kit (air con bomb and a disinfectant spray you spray directly down the vents through a tube) for about £9 from Mick's Garage online. Most places want more than that for the air con bomb alone, and its a much more thorough job!


----------

